# Royal St Georges Tuesday 27th February 2018



## wookie (Aug 3, 2017)

Its that time again where RSG are looking for numbers and a small deposit.

The deal is the same as last year at Â£115 for bacon bap on arrival, 18 holes and the lovely lunch.  Will also add Â£5 for the pot to this cost to save collecting on the day so total Â£120.

Â£30 deposit needed by the end of August please with balance payable by end of January.

Im guessing with Turnberry shortly after this that numbers will be less than last year but they have 40 slots available at the moment if we need them.

Please add your name below to confirm interest and PM for bank details if you need them.  (Chris and Richard Ive added you following our conversation the other week)

1. wookie
2. Blue in Munich
3. Chrisd


----------



## Dando (Aug 3, 2017)

1. wookie
2. Blue in Munich
3. Chrisd
4. Dando

are +1's allowed or is it for forumers only at this stage?


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2017)

1. wookie
2. Blue in Munich
3. Chrisd
4. Dando
5. Fish


----------



## wookie (Aug 3, 2017)

Dando said:



1. wookie
2. Blue in Munich
3. Chrisd
4. Dando

are +1's allowed or is it for forumers only at this stage?

Click to expand...

I know its unlikely to fill up James but we'll leave it for now just in case


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 3, 2017)

I could be up for this.

Can you promise good weather Simon


----------



## Dando (Aug 3, 2017)

wookie said:



			I know its unlikely to fill up James but we'll leave it for now just in case
		
Click to expand...

that's fine. 
hopefully my +1 will sort out his forum registration soon as he fancies the Forest Pines meet as well.


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I could be up for this.

Can you promise good weather Simon 

Click to expand...

RSG has always been OK, RCP on the other hand has been scary!


----------



## wookie (Aug 3, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I could be up for this.

Can you promise good weather Simon 

Click to expand...

Well we've done alright the last 3 years so depending on your outlook we could either continue the run or we're due a good soaking (although Chris normally arranges that for Cinque Ports the day before) &#128514;


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			1. wookie
2. Blue in Munich
3. Chrisd
4. Dando
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman
		
Click to expand...

You got the same bank details as last year?


----------



## wookie (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes they are


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 3, 2017)

wookie said:



			Yes they are
		
Click to expand...

Ok - deposit done.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 3, 2017)

If I can bring a plus one I'm in, not driving again until April.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Aug 3, 2017)

1. wookie
2. Blue in Munich
3. Chrisd
4. Dando
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman
7. Topoftheflop

Im in again chaps


----------



## wookie (Aug 3, 2017)

Got it &#128077;


----------



## Merv_swerve (Aug 3, 2017)

Can you put me down as a reserve?
With Turnberry and Tenerife booked and deposits done for next year this may be a bit too much. If there's a last minute drop out and you need someone to make the numbers up I may be persuaded spend spend spend &#128521;


----------



## PieMan (Aug 3, 2017)

1. wookie
2. Blue in Munich
3. Chrisd
4. Dando
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman
7. Topoftheflop
8. PieMan
9. Blundell

Wouldn't miss it! Room booked in the Kings Head!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 3, 2017)

1. wookie
2. Blue in Munich
3. Chrisd
4. Dando
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman
7. Topoftheflop
8. PieMan
9. Blundell
10. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye


----------



## sam85 (Aug 4, 2017)

1. wookie
 2. Blue in Munich
 3. Chrisd
 4. Dando
 5. Fish
 6.  Backwoodsman
 7. Topoftheflop
 8. PieMan
 9. Blundell
 10. Mashley  (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if  the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP &  Rye 
11. Sam85


----------



## Badger (Aug 4, 2017)

1. wookie
2. Blue in Munich
3. Chrisd
4. Dando
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman
7. Topoftheflop
8. PieMan
9. Blundell
10. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye 
11. Sam85
12. Badger


----------



## 2blue (Aug 4, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I could be up for this.

Can you promise good weather Simon 

Click to expand...

Could be up for this as well.... fancy a 'Road-trip'


----------



## Hooker (Aug 4, 2017)

1. wookie
2. Blue in Munich
3. Chrisd
4. Dando
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman
7. Topoftheflop
8. PieMan
9. Blundell
10. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye 
11. Sam85
12. Badger
13. Hooker

Thanks Simon


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 5, 2017)

1. wookie
2. Blue in Munich
3. Chrisd
4. Dando
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman
7. Topoftheflop
8. PieMan
9. Blundell
10. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
11. Sam85
12. Badger
13. Hooker
14. mikejohnchapman


----------



## Trojan615 (Aug 6, 2017)

1. wookie
2. Blue in Munich
3. Chrisd
4. Dando
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman
7. Topoftheflop
8. PieMan
9. Blundell
10. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
11. Sam85
12. Badger
13. Hooker
14. mikejohnchapman
15. Trojan615


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 10, 2017)

Just paid Simon, thank you. :thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2017)

Friendly nudge for this now things have settled down since H4H's.


----------



## wookie (Oct 4, 2017)

I've had a bit on since H4H but will definitely be back on the case next week.  In the meantime please keep deposits coming in....


----------



## PieMan (Oct 4, 2017)

How much was the deposit again?


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2017)

Right ok guys sorry for the delay am back in the room now and on the case with this.  Deposit is Â£30 and needs to be paid ASAP.  Details are the same as previous years or PM me if you need them again.

1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. Topoftheflop
8. PieMan
9. Blundell
10. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
11. Sam85
12. Badger
13. Hooker
14. mikejohnchapman
15. Trojan615


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 11, 2017)

1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. Topoftheflop
8. PieMan
9. Blundell
10. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
11. Sam85
12. Badger
13. Hooker
14. mikejohnchapman
15. Trojan615
16. Anotherdouble


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 15, 2017)

Simon have just made full payment. Cheers mate


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Oct 15, 2017)

Simon, 
Ill have to bow out of this now as we have taken the trip to Asia on so we will be going middle - end of Feb. 
Apologies my friend


----------



## PieMan (Oct 16, 2017)

Simon - Blundell is now unfortunately out (or fortunately for all those who have had to put up with his company on more than one occasion when he's had a beer!) but I am still in. Will pay deposit later.

Cheers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Simon - Blundell is now unfortunately out (or fortunately for all those who have had to put up with his company on more than one occasion when he's had a beer!) but I am still in. Will pay deposit later.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

A great shame.  I shall miss the in-depth discussions about the merits of The Groveâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## PieMan (Oct 16, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			A great shame.  I shall miss the in-depth discussions about the merits of The Groveâ€¦â€¦â€¦.. 

Click to expand...

I know. More importantly I've lost the guy who tucks me in at night!!ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2017)

PieMan said:



			I know. More importantly I've lost the guy who tucks me in at night!!&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Get SILH to pop along and he can tell you how Brexit is going to be apocalyptic whilst tucking you in &#128513;


----------



## PieMan (Oct 16, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Get SILH to pop along and he can tell you how Brexit is going to be apocalyptic whilst tucking you in &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

I'll try and get Blundell back in!! &#128521;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## wookie (Oct 24, 2017)

1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
9. Sam85
10. Badger
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. Trojan615
14. Anotherdouble *paid in full*

Please keep deposits coming in.  I will need to send RSG some money over at the end of the month


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 24, 2017)

Wookie, stick me down as a reserve please. Might be able to make this now as was only able to do RCP but now looking like I can do both :thup:

Let me know when you need an answer.


----------



## wookie (Oct 24, 2017)

Goods new Rupert.


----------



## wookie (Oct 24, 2017)

wookie said:



			Goods new Rupert.
		
Click to expand...

Or good news even&#128514;


----------



## Trojan615 (Oct 24, 2017)

wookie..

can you pm me the bank details please.. and clear your inbox ta !


----------



## wookie (Oct 24, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			wookie..

can you pm me the bank details please.. and clear your inbox ta !
		
Click to expand...

Message sent and all clear!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 26, 2017)

1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
9. Sam85
10. Badger
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. Trojan615
14. Anotherdouble *paid in full*
15. Captainron
16. LQ


----------



## Captainron (Oct 26, 2017)

Woop Woop - Road Trip!! 

This meeting and then Turnberry before the season even starts properly.


----------



## wookie (Oct 28, 2017)

1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
9. Sam85
10. Badger
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. Trojan615
14. Anotherdouble *paid in full*
15. Captainron - deposit paid
16. LQ - deposit paid

Reserve - swingalot

Keep those deposits coming please (or confirm you aren't coming) - we don't have enough to qualify as a society as it stands!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2017)

How many do we need Simon?


----------



## Dando (Oct 28, 2017)

I have 2 people interested in coming along


----------



## wookie (Oct 28, 2017)

12 - nearly there


----------



## wookie (Oct 28, 2017)

Dando said:



			I have 2 people interested in coming along
		
Click to expand...

Go for it James :thup:


----------



## wookie (Oct 31, 2017)

1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
9. Sam85
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. Trojan615
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - deposit paid
16. LQ - deposit paid

Reserve - swingalot

Keep those deposits coming please (or confirm you aren't coming)


----------



## User2021 (Oct 31, 2017)

Are you still taking numbers Wookie?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 31, 2017)

Not sure why, but I've only just seen this Post. Is there still room for a happy hacker from Hertfordshire? :temper:



wookie said:



			1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
9. Sam85
10. Badger
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. Trojan615
14. Anotherdouble *paid in full*
15. Captainron - deposit paid
16. LQ - deposit paid

Reserve - swingalot

Keep those deposits coming please (or confirm you aren't coming) - we don't have enough to qualify as a society as it stands!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Oct 31, 2017)

Simon,

1 of my extras has confirmed!

will get his money over to you ASAP.

James


----------



## wookie (Nov 1, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Are you still taking numbers Wookie?
		
Click to expand...

Yes sure - will send you and Mark bank details in a mo.


----------



## wookie (Nov 1, 2017)

1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
9. Sam85 - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. Trojan615
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - deposit paid
16. LQ - deposit paid
17. Radbourne2010
18. jobr1850
19. Dando +1

Reserve - swingalot

Keep those deposits coming please (or confirm you aren't coming)


----------



## User2021 (Nov 1, 2017)

wookie said:



			Yes sure - will send you and Mark bank details in a mo.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, thanks very much.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 2, 2017)

Paid! Cheers Simon :whoo:



wookie said:



			Yes sure - will send you and Mark bank details in a mo.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rosecott (Nov 4, 2017)

wookie said:



			1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
9. Sam85 - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. Trojan615
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - deposit paid
16. LQ - deposit paid
17. Radbourne2010
18. jobr1850
19. Dando +1

Reserve - swingalot

Keep those deposits coming please (or confirm you aren't coming)
		
Click to expand...

I feel a "road trip" coming on but am a little nervous of venturing south of Watford. If ChrisD will accept me for the Cinque Ports gig, I think I'm in.


----------



## paddyc (Nov 5, 2017)

Simon is there anymore spaces available for this day and when do you need to deposit or full payment. Awaiting outcomes of work opportunities which wont be for another 10 days or so. It also depends if I can get on the RCP day on the 26th. Will contact Chris.cheers


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2017)

rosecott said:



			If ChrisD will accept me for the Cinque Ports gig, I think I'm in.
		
Click to expand...

No problem with me Jim, we'd all be pleased to see you. I'll put you down and await final confirmation


----------



## 2blue (Nov 5, 2017)

1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
9. Sam85 - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. Trojan615
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - deposit paid
16. LQ - deposit paid
17. Radbourne2010
18. jobr1850
19. Dando +1
20. 2Blue

Just need to get in the other 2 days... plz PM bank details & amount


----------



## 2blue (Nov 6, 2017)

Â£30 on its way...thanks Simon
:whoo::whoo:We're on a road trip :thup:


----------



## Dando (Nov 6, 2017)

Simon,

is this still open as i have another +1 who is keen to come along.

Thanks,

James


----------



## wookie (Nov 7, 2017)

Yes go for it James - Iâ€™ll update the list later in the week 



Dando said:



			Simon,

is this still open as i have another +1 who is keen to come along.

Thanks,

James
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 7, 2017)

Are we able to use the half price offer from RCP during this trip? 



chrisd said:



			No problem with me Jim, we'd all be pleased to see you. I'll put you down and await final confirmation
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Nov 7, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Are we able to use the half price offer from RCP during this trip?
		
Click to expand...

No, it has to be used before the year end


----------



## wookie (Nov 9, 2017)

1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
9. Sam85 - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. Trojan615
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - deposit paid
16. LQ - deposit paid
17. Radbourne2010 - deposit paid
18. jobr1850 - deposit paid
19. Dando +1 - paid in full
20. 2Blue - deposit paid
21. Dando +2
22. Rosecott

Reserves - Swingalot, paddy

Please can those of you above who haven paid deposits either pay or let me know you aren't coming ASAP.


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 9, 2017)

Relatively new to the forum as well as Links golf, having played for the first time on them this year... but have fallen for Links golf.

Very interested in doing all 3 days of the tour if places still available... please let me know if ok and I'll send deposits this weekend. Understand I am late to the party if not possible. 

Will duplicate message in all 3 threads so can get responses from each.

Thanks.


----------



## Trojan615 (Nov 14, 2017)

Please remove me, now working away that week . Apologies


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 14, 2017)

wookie said:



			1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
9. Sam85 - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. Trojan615
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - deposit paid
16. LQ - deposit paid
17. Radbourne2010 - deposit paid
18. jobr1850 - deposit paid
19. Dando +1 - paid in full
20. 2Blue - deposit paid
21. Dando +2
22. Rosecott
23. Swingalot

Reserves - , paddy

Iâ€™m 100% up for this Simon, so I have stuck myself down hope thatâ€™s ok. Whatâ€™s the deposit, assume the same bank details as before?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wookie (Nov 15, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Please remove me, now working away that week . Apologies
		
Click to expand...

No worries


----------



## wookie (Nov 15, 2017)

Swingalot said:





wookie said:



			1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
9. Sam85 - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. Trojan615
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - deposit paid
16. LQ - deposit paid
17. Radbourne2010 - deposit paid
18. jobr1850 - deposit paid
19. Dando +1 - paid in full
20. 2Blue - deposit paid
21. Dando +2
22. Rosecott
23. Swingalot

Reserves - , paddy

Iâ€™m 100% up for this Simon, so I have stuck myself down hope thatâ€™s ok. Whatâ€™s the deposit, assume the same bank details as before?
		
Click to expand...

Good newsðŸ‘  Â£30 please and yes same details.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 15, 2017)

wookie said:





Swingalot said:



			Good newsðŸ‘  Â£30 please and yes same details.
		
Click to expand...

Paid this morning mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 15, 2017)

wookie said:



			1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
9. Sam85 - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. Trojan615
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - deposit paid
16. LQ - deposit paid
17. Radbourne2010 - deposit paid
18. jobr1850 - deposit paid
19. Dando +1 - paid in full
20. 2Blue - deposit paid
21. Dando +2
22. Rosecott

Reserves - Swingalot, paddy

Please can those of you above who haven paid deposits either pay or let me know you aren't coming ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

Hi,

Just wanted to check you received my deposit and I can be added to the list?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## wookie (Nov 15, 2017)

Got both of those thank you and will update list when I get a mo; probably towards the weekend.


----------



## wookie (Nov 16, 2017)

1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
9. Sam85 - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. 94 tags - deposit paid
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - deposit paid
16. LQ - deposit paid
17. Radbourne2010 - deposit paid
18. jobr1850 - deposit paid
19. Dando +1 - paid in full
20. 2Blue - deposit paid
21. Dando +2
22. Rosecott
23. Swingalot - deposit paid

Reserves - paddyc


----------



## rosecott (Nov 20, 2017)

2blue said:



			Â£30 on its way...thanks Simon
:whoo::whoo:We're on a road trip :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure your body is up to 3 rounds in 3 days?

I'm in the King's Head for 3 nights from the Sunday but can only manage 2 rounds - RCQ and RSG.

It's your round on the Sunday.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 20, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Are you sure your body is up to 3 rounds in 3 days?

I'm in the King's Head for 3 nights from the Sunday but can only manage 2 rounds - RCQ and RSG.

It's your round on the Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

So I guess you're suggesting I'd best not fit a game in, on the way down on Sat, even though, as I understand, Summer starts early down Sarf!! 
Am I OK with just the one pair of shorts then??


----------



## rosecott (Nov 20, 2017)

2blue said:



			So I guess you're suggesting I'd best not fit a game in, on the way down on Sat, even though, as I understand, Summer starts early down Sarf!! 
Am I OK with just the one pair of shorts then??
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome for a knock on the Saturday but I thought you were travelling Sunday.

We do have defibrillator but that's probably not needed on the way down South.

The Northeners are coming.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 20, 2017)

rosecott said:



			You're welcome for a knock on the Saturday but I thought you were travelling Sunday.

We do have defibrillator but that's probably not needed on the way down South.

The Northeners are coming.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer Jim but I'm getting past the Dartford crossing on Sat then putting me feet up. I decided that a, possible, 6 to 7hr journey followed by 5hrs on Princes would really not be a right good start to a, hopefully, memorable 3 days golf & socializing.....   gotta know how to pace yersel :cheers:


----------



## wookie (Nov 21, 2017)

1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd - deposit paid 
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish - deposit paid 
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Mashley (for now) I've just managed to get a membership at Littlestone Artisans, so if the reciprocal is good I won't need to pay over Â£100 to play RSG or RCP & Rye
9. Sam85 - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. 94 tegsi - deposit paid
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - deposit paid
16. LQ - deposit paid
17. Radbourne2010 - deposit paid
18. jobr1850 - deposit paid
19. Dando +1 - paid in full
20. 2Blue - deposit paid
21. Dando +2 - deposit paid
22. Rosecott - deposit paid
23. Swingalot - deposit paid

Reserves - paddyc


----------



## wookie (Dec 1, 2017)

1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd - deposit paid 
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish - deposit paid 
6. Backwoodsman - deposit paid
7. PieMan
8. Chris2081 - deposit paid
9. Sam85 - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. 94 tegsi - deposit paid
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - deposit paid
16. LQ - deposit paid
17. Radbourne2010 - deposit paid
18. jobr1850 - deposit paid
19. Dando +1 - paid in full
20. 2Blue - deposit paid
21. Dando +2 - deposit paid
22. Rosecott - deposit paid
23. Swingalot - deposit paid

Reserves - paddyc

Just waiting for one deposit now


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 1, 2017)

wookie said:



			Just waiting for one deposit now 

Click to expand...

He's spent all his money on pie.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 7, 2018)

Wookie, 

Are you ready to start taking the final balances yet?


----------



## wookie (Jan 7, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Wookie, 

Are you ready to start taking the final balances yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yes please Jerry.

All in by 2nd February please.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 7, 2018)

wookie said:



			Yes please Jerry.

All in by 2nd February please.
		
Click to expand...

Ok - final Â£90 paid as of few mins ago. 

Looking forward to the day


----------



## wookie (Jan 8, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Ok - final Â£90 paid as of few mins ago. 

Looking forward to the day
		
Click to expand...

Got it Jerry thanks.  Looking forward to it too.  We are now up to 24.

1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - deposit paid
3. Chrisd - deposit paid 
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish - deposit paid 
6. Backwoodsman - paid in full
7. PieMan
8. Chris2081 - deposit paid
9. Sam85 - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - deposit paid
13. 94 tegsi - deposit paid
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - deposit paid
16. LQ - deposit paid
17. Radbourne2010 - deposit paid
18. jobr1850 - deposit paid
19. Dando +1 - paid in full
20. 2Blue - deposit paid
21. Dando +2 - deposit paid
22. Rosecott - deposit paid
23. Swingalot - deposit paid
24. paddyc - 

If anyone needs bank details again then please let me know.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 12, 2018)

Just paid, thanks Simon. :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 12, 2018)

Â£90 sent over Simon :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2018)

Â£180 sent 

Â£90 captainron
Â£90 LQ

cheers for organising.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi Wookie, Â£90 balance sent


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 15, 2018)

Balance paid Simon - thanks for organising.


----------



## wookie (Jan 16, 2018)

1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - paid in full
3. Chrisd - deposit paid 
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish - deposit paid 
6. Backwoodsman - paid in full
7. PieMan
8. Chris2081 - deposit paid
9. Sam85 - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - paid in full
13. 94 tegsi - deposit paid
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - paid in full
16. LQ - paid in full
17. Radbourne2010 - deposit paid
18. jobr1850 - paid in full
19. Dando +1 - paid in full
20. 2Blue - paid in full
21. Dando +2 - deposit paid
22. Rosecott - deposit paid
23. Swingalot - deposit paid
24. paddyc - 

Thanks for the payment guys - keep em coming!

If anyone needs bank details again then please let me know.


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi Wookie - balance paid - Cheers Chris3081



wookie said:



			1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - paid in full
3. Chrisd - deposit paid 
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish - deposit paid 
6. Backwoodsman - paid in full
7. PieMan
8. Chris2081 - deposit paid
9. Sam85 - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - paid in full
13. 94 tegsi - deposit paid
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - paid in full
16. LQ - paid in full
17. Radbourne2010 - deposit paid
18. jobr1850 - paid in full
19. Dando +1 - paid in full
20. 2Blue - paid in full
21. Dando +2 - deposit paid
22. Rosecott - deposit paid
23. Swingalot - deposit paid
24. paddyc - 

Thanks for the payment guys - keep em coming!

If anyone needs bank details again then please let me know.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi Simon,

just paid the balance for myself and my +2 

James


----------



## sam85 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi Simon,

Have tried sending you a message but your inbox is full.


----------



## paddyc (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi Simon

Have just sent full payment to your account. Thanks for organising mate.

cheers

Pat


----------



## wookie (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks guys - payments received.

In box now clear


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi

Â£90 balance just sent! :swing:

Cheers

Martin


----------



## wookie (Feb 2, 2018)

Cheers guys

1. wookie - paid in full
2. Blue in Munich - paid in full
3. Chrisd - paid in full
4. Dando - paid in full
5. Fish - deposit paid 
6. Backwoodsman - paid in full
7. PieMan - paid in full
8. Chris2081 - paid in full
9. Swingalot - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - paid in full
13. 94 tegsi - paid in full
14. paddyc - paid in full
15. Captainron - paid in full
16. LQ - paid in full
17. Radbourne2010 - deposit paid
18. jobr1850 - paid in full
19. Dando +1 - paid in full
20. 2Blue - paid in full
21. Dando +2 - paid in full
22. Rosecott - paid in full

Just a few more to come in now and room for a couple of last minute stragglers as have two who can't make it now


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi Simon, am I sending the outstanding Â£90 to SC AND CL BAILEY account? 


wookie said:



			1. wookie - deposit paid
2. Blue in Munich - paid in full
3. Chrisd - deposit paid 
4. Dando - deposit paid
5. Fish - deposit paid 
6. Backwoodsman - paid in full
7. PieMan
8. Chris2081 - deposit paid
9. Sam85 - deposit paid
10. Badger - deposit paid
11. Hooker - deposit paid
12. mikejohnchapman - paid in full
13. 94 tegsi - deposit paid
14. Anotherdouble paid in full
15. Captainron - paid in full
16. LQ - paid in full
17. Radbourne2010 - deposit paid
18. jobr1850 - paid in full
19. Dando +1 - paid in full
20. 2Blue - paid in full
21. Dando +2 - deposit paid
22. Rosecott - deposit paid
23. Swingalot - deposit paid
24. paddyc - 

Thanks for the payment guys - keep em coming!

If anyone needs bank details again then please let me know.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wookie (Feb 2, 2018)

Yes please Mark :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 3, 2018)

All done :thup:



wookie said:



			Yes please Mark :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2018)

All paid..


----------



## Hooker (Feb 4, 2018)

Sorry its late, but all paid Simon. Thanks.


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2018)

Hooker said:



			Sorry its late, but all paid Simon. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

You sorted out that dodgy handicap yet &#128540;


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2018)

Not sure this will apply to anyone playing at Royal St Georges as these shoes are absolutely honking!

They have a no ADIZERO policy!!

:whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Not sure this will apply to anyone playing at Royal St Georges as these shoes are absolutely honking!

They have a no ADIZERO policy!!

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Should that be a zero Adi policy?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2018)

What's the crack with dress code for the meal? Do we require a jacket /tie/both?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 15, 2018)

Captainron said:



			What's the crack with dress code for the meal? Do we require a jacket /tie/both?
		
Click to expand...

Yes you do need jacket and tie, I am just getting mine back from the War Museum


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes you do need jacket and tie, I am just getting mine back from the War Museum 

Click to expand...

I thought that would have been from your parole officer


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2018)

any idea what times we are teeing off ??


----------



## wookie (Feb 17, 2018)

Apologies guys - have been a bit slack on this but all payments in now.

I have had the following email from RSG this week which details some work being done there including unfortunately the closure of the 13th :

"Dear Simon,

I trust you are well.

I know we are a couple of weeks away, but please take note of the following and pass it to your players:

1) The practice ground will be out of action due to ongoing maintenance work.
There are practice facilities located nearby at Stonelees Golf Centre (5.1 miles) and Manston Golf Centre (8.1 miles). There are three nets available as well as the putting green adjacent to the 1st tee.

2) An area of the 18th Fairway will out of play, this is due to the relocation of two fairway bunkers.
This area is approx. between 120 yards and 90 yards from the centre of the green.
This are will be clearly marked G.U.R. (ground under repair), play prohibited, Rule 25-1b applies.

3) The 13th hole is currently out of play due to ongoing irrigation works. Please walk from the 12th green to the 14th tee with care as workers will be on-site from 7.00am â€“ 5.00pm (the 13th will have been completed, but there will be one hole closed on the day).

4) Jackets and ties are required in the main clubhouse after 11.00am, mobile phones are not allowed to be used at all other than in the Car Park.

To compensate for a hole being closed, we will be offering you a full breakfast before golf rather than just a bacon roll. Irrigation works are a necessary evil every Club has to go through every 20 years or so, I trust youâ€™ll understand.

Let me know if you have any questions."

Hope full breakfast is ok with everyone but will mean an earlyish start as tees are from 830.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 17, 2018)

Oh bloody hell thats disappointing. :rant:

Weâ€™ve got breakfast at the hotel. Tell them to chuck something else in as compo.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm room only, sounds good to me. :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Feb 17, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Oh bloody hell thats disappointing. :rant:

Weâ€™ve got breakfast at the hotel. Tell them to chuck something else in as compo.
		
Click to expand...

What?

You?

Never known to spurn a second breakfast.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 17, 2018)

rosecott said:



			What?

You?

Never known to spurn a second breakfast.
		
Click to expand...

Damn! Rumbled


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 17, 2018)

So no phones to be used as GPS devices on course? Going to be lost without my app.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 17, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			So no phones to be used as GPS devices on course? Going to be lost without my app. 

Click to expand...

I think they probably mean around the clubhouse


----------



## Badger (Feb 17, 2018)

If the breakfast is as good as the lunch (which I'm sure it is), I plan on getting fully compensated !


----------



## User2021 (Feb 17, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			So no phones to be used as GPS devices on course? Going to be lost without my app. 

Click to expand...

I am glad you asked that 

I was thinking @@@@@@@ no gps on the course, my appalling golf will be even worse


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 18, 2018)

Shame about the hole closure, but I can confirm the breakfast is fantastic. Might.be worth checking if there is any dress code for breakfast as itâ€™s served in the main dining room? They certainly wont allow spike free shoes etc.

The closed hole is the one that plays towards the Princes lodge from memory. Only know as I almost took out a window with my approach last year :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			The closed hole is the one that plays towards the Princes lodge from memory. Only know as I almost took out a window with my approach last year :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Shame, it's a great hole and I'm fairly sure I've parr'd it each time out there


----------



## paddyc (Feb 18, 2018)

That's a bit of a bummer. Looking forward to my first crack round RSG, wont be able to set a new course record now. better have a full English then.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 18, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Shame, it's a great hole and I'm fairly sure I've parr'd it each time out there
		
Click to expand...

You sure those pars have not included a lucky bounce of the roof of the lodges? 

Funny I actually think it is one of the holes on the back 9 that does not live up to the stunning view of all of the holes on the front 9. It is all relative, but 13 and to a lesser degree 15 are the holes that fall into that bracket. Don't get me wrong, both very good golf holes, just feel they lack the rugged links look of the other holes. 

Just checked the weather and its saying sun all day on Saturday and Sunday before the Kent trip. No doubt then we are on for snow and hail then.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 19, 2018)

Aye, itâ€™s looking like itâ€™ll be ideal conditions for the Northern Boys as it looks like itâ€™ll be an Easterly so pack your thermals & hand-warmers....  no Fish, the commercial ones!! ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 19, 2018)

2blue said:



			Aye, itâ€™s looking like itâ€™ll be ideal conditions for the Northern Boys as it looks like itâ€™ll be an Easterly so pack your thermals & hand-warmers....  no Fish, the commercial ones!! ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...

I am praying that forecast is wrong as I don't do cold very well.

For RCP on Monday according to netweather its max temp is going to feel like -8


----------



## rosecott (Feb 19, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am praying that forecast is wrong as I don't do cold very well.

For RCP on Monday according to netweather its max temp is going to feel like -8 

Click to expand...

Bring it on - just found a micromesh base layer set on Saturday reduced from Â£59 to Â£16. Wore them yesterday and was too hot.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 19, 2018)

5 iron in last year to 12 feet for a two putt Par. Happy to miss it out this year if it's blowing a wholly :mmm: 



chrisd said:



			Shame, it's a great hole and I'm fairly sure I've parr'd it each time out there
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 19, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/0/2651468 Rather that than last year's weather, eh Glyn? 




Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am praying that forecast is wrong as I don't do cold very well.

For RCP on Monday according to netweather its max temp is going to feel like -8 

Click to expand...


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 20, 2018)

All paid Simon, looking forward to it :thup:

Any news on the draw, I see your old mucker ChrisD has got in first with the draw for RCP. Mind you, he will probably forget he's done it tomorrow......


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			All paid Simon, looking forward to it :thup:

Any news on the draw, I see your old mucker ChrisD has got in first with the draw for RCP. Mind you, he will probably forget he's done it tomorrow......
		
Click to expand...

Done what?


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 20, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Done what?
		
Click to expand...

Bet you don't forget when pension day is? :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Bet you don't forget when pension day is? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Got that one sorted with a really clever plan - got them to pay it direct into my bank account &#129297;&#129297;


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 20, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Got that one sorted with a really clever plan - got them to pay it direct into my bank account ðŸ¤‘ðŸ¤‘
		
Click to expand...

Very wise. Just donâ€™t start giving out your bank account details to all those emails your getting from daughter of a Prince from Nigeria, as they target people such as yourself....


----------



## wookie (Feb 20, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			All paid Simon, looking forward to it :thup:

Any news on the draw, I see your old mucker ChrisD has got in first with the draw for RCP. Mind you, he will probably forget he's done it tomorrow......
		
Click to expand...

Wil do one once BIM has done his so we can try and make sure theres a spread of players over groups.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 20, 2018)

wookie said:



			Wil do one once BIM has done his so we can try and make sure theres a spread of players over groups.
		
Click to expand...

BIM will no doubt do the draw after Chelsea have put 6 past Barca. We could be waiting some time


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2018)

wookie said:



			Wil do one once BIM has done his so we can try and make sure theres a spread of players over groups.
		
Click to expand...

Over to you Simon, just put mine up.



Swingalot said:



			BIM will no doubt do the draw after Chelsea have put 6 past Barca. We could be waiting some time
		
Click to expand...

Stranger things have happened, just not very often :rofl:

But there's only one team in South London with a European Cup, and it ain't yours.  :ears:


----------



## wookie (Feb 20, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Over to you Simon, just put mine up
		
Click to expand...

Will sort it tomorrow night after work as off out with family for a meal shortly.

However, Iâ€™ve unfortunately just had a worrying call from RSG warning that there is a very strong likelihood that they will be shut due to frozen greens.  They have a â€œzero toleranceâ€ policy to this and were shut all of last weekend despite the forecast having only shown as low as 1 degree.

This is likely to be the highest daytime temp as of Thursday onwards with much lower during the night so I can only think we will be called off. 

The secretary has said that he will call me again on Thursday and thinks he will be able to predict pretty much what the situation will be.

They are happy to offer a full refund at any point from Thursday up until the day so those of us that are down there anyway will be able to hang around and see if we want but if anyone is travelling just for RSG and they say it is very likely to be shut then we can get it sorted out sooner.

He did also mention the possibility of being able to get us a deal at Princes - not sure how anyone feels about that.

Apologies for the bad news and the rambling post (am on phone). Hope thatâ€™s covered everything and any questions just ask away.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 20, 2018)

wookie said:



			Will sort it tomorrow night after work as off out with family for a meal shortly.

However, Iâ€™ve unfortunately just had a worrying call from RSG warning that there is a very strong likelihood that they will be shut due to frozen greens.  They have a â€œzero toleranceâ€ policy to this and were shut all of last weekend despite the forecast having only shown as low as 1 degree.

This is likely to be the highest daytime temp as of Thursday onwards with much lower during the night so I can only think we will be called off. 

The secretary has said that he will call me again on Thursday and thinks he will be able to predict pretty much what the situation will be.

They are happy to offer a full refund at any point from Thursday up until the day so those of us that are down there anyway will be able to hang around and see if we want but if anyone is travelling just for RSG and they say it is very likely to be shut then we can get it sorted out sooner.

He did also mention the possibility of being able to get us a deal at Princes - not sure how anyone feels about that.

Apologies for the bad news and the rambling post (am on phone). Hope thatâ€™s covered everything and any questions just ask away.
		
Click to expand...

I guess they are very cautious with the greens and understandably so.

Be cheeky and ask if we can come over in the summer for the same rate


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2018)

wookie said:



			Will sort it tomorrow night after work as off out with family for a meal shortly.

However, Iâ€™ve unfortunately just had a worrying call from RSG warning that there is a very strong likelihood that they will be shut due to frozen greens.  They have a â€œzero toleranceâ€ policy to this and were shut all of last weekend despite the forecast having only shown as low as 1 degree.

This is likely to be the highest daytime temp as of Thursday onwards with much lower during the night so I can only think we will be called off. 

The secretary has said that he will call me again on Thursday and thinks he will be able to predict pretty much what the situation will be.

They are happy to offer a full refund at any point from Thursday up until the day so those of us that are down there anyway will be able to hang around and see if we want but if anyone is travelling just for RSG and they say it is very likely to be shut then we can get it sorted out sooner.

He did also mention the possibility of being able to get us a deal at Princes - not sure how anyone feels about that.

Apologies for the bad news and the rambling post (am on phone). Hope thatâ€™s covered everything and any questions just ask away.
		
Click to expand...

Global warming eh, don't you just love it.....

it is what it is Simon, I might give Littlestone a ring tomorrow to see if they can do anything as a back up.  It might be a better option as they have a very favourable microclimate there; if RSG is frozen solid I can't see Princes being much better.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 20, 2018)

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH

can they not accommodate us on another date? Not fussed on Princes as second time. Would rather return to play RSG on a different date.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 20, 2018)

As far as i am aware Princes operate the same re frost. I have been cancelled from there before too, all be it about 15 years ago, so may have changed.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 20, 2018)

I do feel for you guys.

Im expecting the ground to be frozen solid from Sunday night right through to late in the week. Sunday itself is too close to call at the moment as currently forecast; wouldnt take much cloud Sat night to leave Sunday frost free and the underlying ground temp shouldnt be too bad leading up to it.

Good luck - I've a foursomes match Monday at Crowborough and am fully expecting postponement in due course....


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2018)

I certainly remember a late start due to frost at Princes some time back


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm a member of Littlestone and can confirm that frost delays have been common this winter, each day I get my email telling the course status. Some days its not been opened until 11/12ish. Even the Warren 2nd much lower status course is treated the same with a frost.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 20, 2018)

If the worse does happen and we have to cancel either RCP or RSG then Iâ€™m happy to try and get as many people a game at my place or even Chart Hills (know the pro pretty well) if people have travelled a long way and want a game  to avoid a wasted trip.

It wonâ€™t be the best conditions to play parkland courses obviously due to the time of year, but we will be able to play and certainly will be on full greens no matter what the weather. 

Letâ€™s hope we donâ€™t need this option, but throwing it out there just in case.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 20, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Stranger things have happened, just not very often :rofl:

But there's only one team in South London with a European Cup, and it ain't yours.  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Listen, if your going to start listing club honours then Iâ€™m going to take my toys and go and play somewhere else. 

Anyway, your a West London club. South London is ours


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Listen, if your going to start listing club honours then Iâ€™m going to take my toys and go and play somewhere else. 

Anyway, your a West London club. South London is ours 

Click to expand...

Too right, and we still hold the Zenith Data Systems Cup in our trophy sideboard ðŸ˜


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 20, 2018)

Does anyone know the cancellation policy at The Kings Head if the worst does happen and it looks 1/2/3 of the rounds are looking likely to be cancelled...?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Simon, sorry to hear about RSG policy towards frozen greens, but totally understand. Iâ€™m going to cancel my room on Monday evening in Deal later today & wonâ€™t be playing RSG now as I canâ€™t afford losing a day & a half down there with no golf guaranteed. 
Hope you can sort a refund or reschedule this event later in the year. Regards, Mark ðŸ™


wookie said:



			Will sort it tomorrow night after work as off out with family for a meal shortly.

However, Iâ€™ve unfortunately just had a worrying call from RSG warning that there is a very strong likelihood that they will be shut due to frozen greens.  They have a â€œzero toleranceâ€ policy to this and were shut all of last weekend despite the forecast having only shown as low as 1 degree.

This is likely to be the highest daytime temp as of Thursday onwards with much lower during the night so I can only think we will be called off. 

The secretary has said that he will call me again on Thursday and thinks he will be able to predict pretty much what the situation will be.

They are happy to offer a full refund at any point from Thursday up until the day so those of us that are down there anyway will be able to hang around and see if we want but if anyone is travelling just for RSG and they say it is very likely to be shut then we can get it sorted out sooner.

He did also mention the possibility of being able to get us a deal at Princes - not sure how anyone feels about that.

Apologies for the bad news and the rambling post (am on phone). Hope thatâ€™s covered everything and any questions just ask away.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 21, 2018)

About to find out today...



94tegsi said:



			Does anyone know the cancellation policy at The Kings Head if the worst does happen and it looks 1/2/3 of the rounds are looking likely to be cancelled...?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User2021 (Feb 21, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Does anyone know the cancellation policy at The Kings Head if the worst does happen and it looks 1/2/3 of the rounds are looking likely to be cancelled...?
		
Click to expand...

Depends how you booked
mine with booking.com is cancellable up to tomorrow morning.

if RSG cancel then hopefully BIM can get us on Littlestone or Swingalot has joy with Chart Hills


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 21, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Depends how you booked
mine with booking.com is cancellable up to tomorrow morning.

if RSG cancel then hopefully BIM can get us on Littlestone or Swingalot has joy with Chart Hills
		
Click to expand...

Just checked, looks like I did with Booking.com but without the ability to cancel..


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2018)

This will be brief as itâ€™s on the phone from work, Littlestone looks unlikely; Tuesday is 2 balls only, and tee times are currently booked up beyond midday. En masse, we would be looking at a 1pm start, if there is a morning frost, all tee times are pushed back so there would not be enough daylight. Sorry guys.


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Just checked, looks like I did with Booking.com but without the ability to cancel.. 

Click to expand...

I will let my 2 friends know the possible bad news and let you know what they are going to do.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			This will be brief as itâ€™s on the phone from work, Littlestone looks unlikely; Tuesday is 2 balls only, and tee times are currently booked up beyond midday. En masse, we would be looking at a 1pm start, if there is a morning frost, all tee times are pushed back so there would not be enough daylight. Sorry guys.
		
Click to expand...

Rich,

Nice one for trying anyway.

Lets hope the forecast isn't as bad as predicted


----------



## Captainron (Feb 21, 2018)

Iâ€™m going to buy a buff! Keep my face warm!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m going to buy a buff! Keep my face warm!
		
Click to expand...

You are aware that a buff is a breed of chicken arenâ€™t you...... ðŸ˜‰


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Simon.

Really sorry to hear this, but selfishly it may be a blessing in disguise for me as Iâ€™ve had my back go whilst travelling with work this week. Agony and Iâ€™m not sure it will be better by next week. 

I need to get a refund with the others and save the money for something better over the summer.

Why donâ€™t we just arrange a trip to Spain/Portugal with guaranteed weather! 





Radbourne2010 said:



			Hi Simon, sorry to hear about RSG policy towards frozen greens, but totally understand. Iâ€™m going to cancel my room on Monday evening in Deal later today & wonâ€™t be playing RSG now as I canâ€™t afford losing a day & a half down there with no golf guaranteed. 
Hope you can sort a refund or reschedule this event later in the year. Regards, Mark ðŸ™
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2018)

how about the London Club as it's close to the M25 for those needing it, and they are running their winter offer.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			This will be brief as itâ€™s on the phone from work, Littlestone looks unlikely; Tuesday is 2 balls only, and tee times are currently booked up beyond midday. En masse, we would be looking at a 1pm start, if there is a morning frost, all tee times are pushed back so there would not be enough daylight. Sorry guys.
		
Click to expand...

If I'm correct Wed and Fri pm are 4 ball days. However, today in Ashford it's beautiful sunshine and about 8 degress, however the course has only just been opened. 

Championship Links Course Status Update
Dear Ashley,

The status of Championship Links Course course was changed at 12:24 pm on Wednesday 21st of February to the following:

Course Open-Buggies allowed with valid medical certificate. Greens have been Top dressed this morning.

Seems they take frost delays seriously too. I've never experienced this before and any other club, at Ashford we'd go out in a hard frost without any questions asked! 

Maybe Ashford might be an option for a cheap round if the frost does hit?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			If I'm correct Wed and Fri pm are 4 ball days. However, today in Ashford it's beautiful sunshine and about 8 degress, however the course has only just been opened. 

Championship Links Course Status Update
Dear Ashley,

The status of Championship Links Course course was changed at 12:24 pm on Wednesday 21st of February to the following:

Course Open-Buggies allowed with valid medical certificate. Greens have been Top dressed this morning.

Seems they take frost delays seriously too. I've never experienced this before and any other club, at Ashford we'd go out in a hard frost without any questions asked! 

Maybe Ashford might be an option for a cheap round if the frost does hit?
		
Click to expand...

Ashford will be on all temps if it's frozen and I wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 21, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Ashford will be on all temps if it's frozen and I wouldn't recommend that.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't played it for 50 years, but what is Walmer and Kingsdown like?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2018)

Dando said:



			how about the London Club as it's close to the M25 for those needing it, and they are running their winter offer.
		
Click to expand...

London Club; Â£80 per head if there is availability before midday, Â£70 after midday (from the website, I haven't contacted them). Personally I feel that there are better deals to be had at Princes or RCP, especially as it's a links tour, but I throw it open for consideration or observations.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2018)

rosecott said:



			Haven't played it for 50 years, but what is Walmer and Kingsdown like?
		
Click to expand...

Walmer & Kingsdown; the good news is it's Â£80 per four ball in the winter, the not so good news is that is for rigid 4's only although I'd hope cash on the day would get a kind response if we had numbers under a straight 4, the bad news is that they are struggling to accommodate us until 12.30 ish at the earliest.

This could end up like the Great Escape, sending different 4 balls all over the place in the hope that one gets a game........


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



Walmer & Kingsdown; the good news is it's Â£80 per four ball in the winter, the not so good news is that is for rigid 4's only although I'd hope cash on the day would get a kind response if we had numbers under a straight 4, the bad news is that they are struggling to accommodate us until 12.30 ish at the earliest.

This could end up like the Great Escape, sending different 4 balls all over the place in the hope that one gets a game........ 

Click to expand...

I've played there a number of times and I'd just make the point that it's in no way a links course.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 21, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I've played there a number of times and I'd just make the point that it's in no way a links course.
		
Click to expand...

Id echo this, granted on summer it gets extremely links ish in regards to hard greens and fairways but itâ€™s no way comparable to RSG, Princes and RCP.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2018)

Not suggesting it is, but someone raised it as a possible so I had a look; doesnâ€™t pay to ignore your customers ðŸ˜‰. My preference would be to stay at the seaside, but Iâ€™d take a download course from which you can see the sea over a parkland, particularly if itâ€™s open.


----------



## wookie (Feb 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not suggesting it is, but someone raised it as a possible so I had a look; doesnâ€™t pay to ignore your customers ðŸ˜‰. My preference would be to stay at the seaside, but Iâ€™d take a download course from which you can see the sea over a parkland, particularly if itâ€™s open.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for phoning about Richard - would have taken a look myself but on a course today and tomorrow.

To those cancelling already no worries - totally understand and will sort refunds out next week.  

I will try and talk to RSG about playing later in the year but from the initial response to questions about refunds / vouchers think that they will most likely offer the former or a carry over to next year which wouldn't work for us.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 21, 2018)

I cancelled today without any fees. 



94tegsi said:



			Just checked, looks like I did with Booking.com but without the ability to cancel.. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2018)

wookie said:



			Thanks for phoning about Richard - would have taken a look myself but on a course today and tomorrow.

To those cancelling already no worries - totally understand and will sort refunds out next week.  

I will try and talk to RSG about playing later in the year but from the initial response to questions about refunds / vouchers think that they will most likely offer the former or a carry over to next year which wouldn't work for us.
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome Simon, needed to take my mind off some things this afternoon so it worked for me.  By the sounds of things we should be able to do something in Deal even if it's not RSG.


----------



## paddyc (Feb 21, 2018)

Just my thoughts guys about RSG,RCP and Princes trip.
Weather forecast as we know predicting be very cold in Deal area Sunday, Monday ,Tuesday looking at 20mph winds and minus 5/6.
RSG by the the sounds of it are likely to close the course due to frost. How can RCP and Princes not be frozen solid as well and pretty much every course in the region. I dont know how frozen these links courses get with the sea breezes in the south east but surely the greens are going to be extremely hard and shots played on to them are going to bounce hard without stopping and putting could be a lottery.
I dont mind playing in the cold and accept that at this time of year its not going to be 70 degrees and sunny but the forecast is quite extreme and doesnt sound like its going to be a lot of fun. Are RCP and Princes reluctant to close due to potential loss of revenue or having to find another rescheduled date for us?
I cannot really afford to fork out additional money to play somewhere else due to RCP or RSG being closed. It is my birthday/Christmas present and want to have an enjoyable time and feel I have had value for money and I always wanted to go to play the 3 courses and not just for one night playing Princes and RCP or another course if RCP decide to close. I would rather we try and reschedule some or all of it on consecutive days, if possible but do understand you guys have accommodation booked and this may not be refundable. If RSG offer us another date I would be keen to have a another game nearby as well. If refunds or rescheduling not possible then I will be there.
I dont mean to come across as whinger and I am hoping that the forecast is not as bad as predicted and  we all get to play all the course and have a great time. They are 3 courses I have never played and it would be my first Open course(s) and have been really looking forward to it and am very grateful for the time spent by Simon, Chris and Richard in organising.

cheers


----------



## User2021 (Feb 22, 2018)

I played yesterday with a long standing member of RSG, his opinion was currently they have never had the amount of closures ever they experience now, and if there is any slight doubt they close.

Hopefully if the forecast is correct we can play elsewhere on the Tuesday

Thanks to everyone involved in organising, must be a nightmare when something potentially happens like this.


----------



## Hooker (Feb 22, 2018)

e: Royal St Georges Tuesday 27th February 2018

Thanks to Simon and all the guys involved in organising this trip.*

I guess these are the risks we take playing this time of year and it's why we get to play them at these rates. I myself seem to have booked a non refundable room at the kings head as far as i remember. So not sure if i can get out of that, but still looking forward to going having a curry with good company and any golf we get will be a bonus.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2018)

I think, in answer to Paddy, we are looking at options available as there is bound to be differing views on what everyone wants. Some have booked hotels where they do get refunds and others the opposite. 


Certainly RCP have made a policy decision that they stay open if it's frozen and on main greens. They are understanding of the problem that 3 different courses on consecutive days causes us and im due to phone them for their view today after they've managed to chat their end. Problem also will be also that some of our guys will want to play if it's possible and some would prefer not to, it's not easy to please everyone but Richard, Simon and I are trying as hard as possible to do just that.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 22, 2018)

Hooker said:



			Thanks to Simon and all the guys involved in organising this trip.*

I guess these are the risks we take playing this time of year and it's why we get to play them at these rates. .
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, its the risks we take. Some times we get lucky sometimes not so.

Hopefully its going to be no where near as bad as what they are predicting, I would be surprised if the greens are totally frozen.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2018)

As regards cost, Princes do a similar package to the one we have organised but in summer months. They charge Â£539 I think, I believe midweek only, and you are a captive audience at their prices or you are getting cabs out. Just a perspective as to why we go when we do.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 22, 2018)

I just hope that we are offered another date to come down and play RSG in Spring (if the price was the same - even better!)

Fingers crossed there is a freak high pressure system that builds in North Africa and shoots up our way.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2018)

Any update Simon?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2018)

as soon as Simon confirms what the situation is at RSG I'll post a confirmation of attendance page  so we know who's doing what.


----------



## wookie (Feb 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			as soon as Simon confirms what the situation is at RSG I'll post a confirmation of attendance page  so we know who's doing what.
		
Click to expand...

Not good news Im afraid.

Spoke with the secretary again today and its certain, barring a miracle turnaround in the weather, that it will be shut to the extent that he has called everyone booked there for the next week.

Everybody will be refunded but it may take a while so please bear with me.

Looks like RCP will be open so looking forward to some sort of golf there and maybe a few more beers than normal in the Kings Head :cheers:


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 22, 2018)

Booo !!     

It happens l guess. 

As regards refunds, you'll have your work cut out, so no need to hurry - at least as far as I'm concerned. And thanks for putting all the time you did to get the day together. Shame the weather conspired against it.


----------



## wookie (Feb 22, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Booo !!     

It happens l guess. 

As regards refunds, you'll have your work cut out, so no need to hurry - at least as far as I'm concerned. And thanks for putting all the time you did to get the day together. Shame the weather conspired against it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Jerry - at least my bank now allow small transfers without the card reader device so it wont be quite so laborious!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2018)

Simon have we actually cancelled the booking, and if so do I need to chase Princes tomorrow to secure some times?


----------



## User2021 (Feb 22, 2018)

Nothing anyone can do re the weather, disappointing but with the Open coming fully understand they are going to be even more cautious.


Is there still a plan to try and play elsewhere on Tuesday?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 22, 2018)

Just want to say whilst I am gutted thanks Simon for all your hard work in organising part of the Kent meet.


----------



## wookie (Feb 22, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Simon have we actually cancelled the booking, and if so do I need to chase Princes tomorrow to secure some times?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not officially cancelled (ie we canâ€™t confirm refunds due to course closure) til Tuesday but to all intents and purposes yes.

I think Iâ€™ll give Princes a miss though personally


----------



## Del_Boy (Feb 23, 2018)

you boys thought of playing North Foreland as an alternative


----------



## wookie (Feb 27, 2018)

RSG will be sending me the money back over the next few days so please PM your bank details if you want a refund.

Those who are down for November I can either hold back Â£30 for the deposit or the whole amount so you are paid up - up to you.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 27, 2018)

wookie said:



			RSG will be sending me the money back over the next few days so please PM your bank details if you want a refund.

Those who are down for November I can either hold back Â£30 for the deposit or the whole amount so you are paid up - up to you.
		
Click to expand...

Keep the whole amount for Cameron and myself, Cheers Simon :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 27, 2018)

I just want to say a huge thanks to Wookie (simon). He had the biggest field for the RSG game and im sure that whilst we are all gutted to have had it cancelled we do owe him a big debt of gratitude for his efforts in sorting the game and now, sadly, having to deal with the refunds. Let's hope November works out &#128513;

Cheers Simon


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I just want to say a huge thanks to Wookie (simon). He had the biggest field for the RSG game and im sure that whilst we are all gutted to have had it cancelled we do owe him a big debt of gratitude for his efforts in sorting the game and now, sadly, having to deal with the refunds. Let's hope November works out &#128513;

Cheers Simon
		
Click to expand...

/\ /\ /\ This plus one !

Wookie - if it makes no difference to you, then keep the whole lot of mine for November. (For info, is November the same deal/same price as what we've just cancelled)


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I just want to say a huge thanks to Wookie (simon). He had the biggest field for the RSG game and im sure that whilst we are all gutted to have had it cancelled we do owe him a big debt of gratitude for his efforts in sorting the game and now, sadly, having to deal with the refunds. Let's hope November works out &#128513;

Cheers Simon
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree...  thanks a packet Simon...  Please keep the monies for Nov use.


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2018)

Yeah well done Simon, I know what it's like organising and it can suck the death out of you.

Keep my money for November please :thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks for all the organising Simon & sorry you got messed about so much last week & this week. 

I can't make the November meet, sadly  I've sent a PM with bank details earlier today. 

Hope everyone got home unscathed yesterday :thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 28, 2018)

Many thanks to Wookie, BIM and ChrisD for organising much appreciated. :thup:

Simon - keep my money for November please and use that 3 wood more mate. Shot of the day on the 18th . :clap:


----------



## User2021 (Feb 28, 2018)

Simon cheers for the efforts and the laughs Monday night.
Please keep my money for the Nov meet


----------



## Badger (Feb 28, 2018)

keep my money for november please mate, with my memory i'll forget i've already paid and it will be a nice surprise


----------



## wookie (Feb 28, 2018)

Cheers guys - Ill update the list on the other thread to reflect monies kept shortly.

Those waiting for refund please bear with me and will sort asap once I get it back from RSG.


----------



## wookie (Mar 8, 2018)

Have had the money in from RSG today so will sort deposits out over the weekend.  Anyone who wants one and hasn't yet sent details through please try and do so before Saturday morning if possible.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 8, 2018)

wookie said:



			Have had the money in from RSG today so will sort deposits out over the weekend.  Anyone who wants one and hasn't yet sent details through please try and do so before Saturday morning if possible.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2018)

2blue said:



			Thanks Steve :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: It's an age thing


----------



## wookie (Mar 9, 2018)

Fish said:



			:rofl: It's an age thing 

Click to expand...

Donâ€™t be so horrible Robert ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks Simon. Think I've already sent bank details by PM. 



wookie said:



			Have had the money in from RSG today so will sort deposits out over the weekend.  Anyone who wants one and hasn't yet sent details through please try and do so before Saturday morning if possible.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 9, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Thanks Simon. Think I've already sent bank details by PM.
		
Click to expand...

Who is Simon :whoo:


----------



## 2blue (Mar 9, 2018)

Fish said:



			:rofl: It's an age thing 

Click to expand...

Aye 5.49am.....   & 3rd time up was it??


----------



## wookie (Mar 21, 2018)

That should be all refunds sorted out (apart from Charlie who is deciding what to do).

Please let me know if you havent received one and were expecting it


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2018)

wookie said:



			That should be all refunds sorted out (apart from Charlie who is deciding what to do).

Please let me know if you havent received one and were expecting it
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t believe Charlie is being indecisive.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 22, 2018)

wookie said:



			That should be all refunds sorted out (apart from Charlie who is deciding what to do).
Please let me know if you havent received one and were expecting it
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Simon...  all arrived safely...  hope Nov trip goes well&#128077;


----------

